
Trump Was Right: Obama's NSA Recorded All Trump's Communications - giardini
https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2017-03-07/nsa-whistleblower-bill-binney-says-trump-is-absolutely-right-about-wiretap-claims
======
trendia
Dennis Kucinich, a Democrat, said that a phone call he had was secretly
recorded and played back to him by a reporter 2 years later [0]

Who in the intelligence community gets to decide what phone calls are leaked?

[0] [http://thehill.com/media/323846-dennis-kucinich-on-trumps-
wi...](http://thehill.com/media/323846-dennis-kucinich-on-trumps-wiretap-
charge-it-happened-to-me)

------
giardini
Any NSA contractor with Snowden-level access (or even much less) could make
millions, even billions, given sufficient time and a modicum of care.

CIA or NSA staff could (and I therefore assume, undoubtedly _do_) use
surveillance information to their own personal advantage. For example,
investments could be made on the basis of overheard conversations between
financial analysts or corporate executives. In turn, funds gained could be
used to finance personal or quasi-official projects.

The possibilities were once the stuff of spy novels, but far too real today
yet too tantalizing to resist. They are also far too little examined, and
necessarily must be scrutinized in depth by an army of civilian prosecutors
with power of full disclosure and investigation.

The NSA, CIA and other intelligence agencies must be dismantled and only the
"good" parts put back together. The "bad" parts must be destroyed permanently,
the "bad" staff emprisoned and then barred from future employment in the
fields of government and finance.

------
hawkice
A more appropriate headline, from another news source: "NSA Whistleblower
Binney: Trump No Exception to Surveillance State". Might be perfect if you
point out Binney has been talking about this for almost two decades now
somewhere in the headline, but that one is long as it is.

------
CalChris
This 'whistleblower' resigned from the NSA in 2001. Yawn.

